# 33 weeks 4days. Engaged 3/5



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello.

I was just wondering if Enagement 3/5 at 33 weeks and 4 days means I might deliver early.  I had a huge braxton hick which woke me up last night which hasnt happened before and it felt as though her bottom which is normaly under my ribs, moved down with it. Had to do some breathing to ease it.  No pain, lasted about a minute or so. Just the usual ones today though.  Uterus still high though and my ive been told the baby probably has long legs.  Very uncomfortable top and bottom.  Does having less room for her mean she will come earlier too.  Had to be monitored after last ANC as her heart rate was between 165 and 175.  Being seen again in 9 days.  Is she wanting out already?.

Thanks
Silver


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, she is still small enough to come in and our of your pelvis, and it doesnt have a large bearing on when you go into labour,
Everything sounds ok at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

